# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sa gjuhë flisni ?

## km92

Mund të postoni edhe një listë duke renditur gjuhët të cilat ju i flisni rrjedhshëm.

Diskutim të këndshëm.

----------


## dodoni

Une flas gjuhen shqipe dhe anglishten perfekt. Kam folur edhe kroatishten/boshnjakishten/serbishten perfekt ne nje kohe (ne kohen e ish-Zhugosllavise) por tani kam filluar ta harroje se ka shume vjet qe pothuajse nuk kam asnje kontakt me te, e edhe nuk jam i interesuar qe mos ta harroje sepse nuk po me duhet gje. I kam marre disa klase edhe ne frengjisht, sa per sport, dhe jam ne gjendje te kuptoje dicka nga frengjishtja dhe edhe te flas por jo shume, dmth. pak frengjisht. Nga disa fjale i flas dhe kuptoj edhe ne gjermanisht (per shkak te afersise me anglishten), spanjisht (per shkak te kontakteve me hispanike ketu ne Amerike) dhe italisht, por shume shume pak nga keto gjuhe. 

Une mendoj se tani, ne shqiptareve na duhet ti dijme mire vetem dy gjuhe, gjuhen tone amtare shqipen, dhe gjuhen nderkombetare anglishten. Tjerat vec nese je ndonje perkthyes, je duke jetuar ne ato vende, je profesor i atyre gjuheve, apo ke shume kontakte me ate vend. Ndryshe, mesimi i gjuheve tjera vetem kot ashtu, eshte humbje kohe. Ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## fatijonuk

Per mendimin tim mesimi i gjuheve te ndryshme te jep mundesine te mesosh per kulturen dhe jeten e atij populli.  Une vete flas Anglisht, Frengjisht dhe Tagalong (dialekt filipinez) dhe kjo aftesi me ka dhene mundesine qe te mesoj shume per keto kultura tamam sikur mesoj per kuturen time.

----------


## dodoni

Fatjon,

Po te harxhoje ate kohe duke mesuar ndonje gje ne profesionin tuaj, dicka qe do te avansonte njohurite tua te pergjithshme mbi profesionin tuaj, qe do ju mundesonte juve qe te performonit me mire ne pune dhe karrieren tuaj, dhe te ngriteni ne pozite brenda kompanise ku punoni apo ne ndonje kompani tjeter ne pozite me te larte ne hierarkine udheheqese te kompanise, ne vend se te mesoje psh. frengjishten dhe tagalogun, do ishte me mire per ty? Do ishte me profitabile per ty?  

Une jam absolutisht i bindur qe po dhe ja shoh shume per te madhe shume shqiptareve qe mesojne shume gjuhe te huaja qe pastaj pothuajse nuk i hyjne ne pune fare, bile shumica prej tyre fillojne te mesojne shume gjuhe, dhe pastaj ngelen pa asnje hic, sepse asnjeren nga to nuk e flasin mire dhe sic duhet por me shume gabime. Meso ato gjera nga te cilat ke perfitimet me te medha e jo gjerat nga te cilat nuk ke perfitime fare apo perfitime shume te ulta. 

Keshille miqesore kjo, sipas mendimit tim, qe jo domosdoshmerisht eshte i sakte dhe qe mund te jete edhe i gabueshem.

----------


## fatijonuk

Per veten time eshte mese e domosdoshe njohurija e gjuheve te ndryshme sepse punen qe une bej duhet te merrem vesh me njerez nga kombesi te ndryshme.  Meqe ra fjala une punoj ne nje spital Anglez dhe besoj se ti e di qe ne kete shtet ka njerez nga kombesi te ndryshme qe nga njehere nuk flasin edhe aq mire Anglisht.  Keshtu qe gjuhet qe une flas me japin mundesine qe te bisedoj me ta dhe perkthej problemet qe kane.  Ne lidhje personale keto gjuhe me kane ndihmuar qe te perparoj (nga "carer" kam perparuar ne "ward manager") fale ketyre aftesive.
Po ashtu shoqeria ime me respektojne akoma me shume thjeshte per arsyjen qe une kam marre mundimin dhe kam mesuar dicka nga kultura dhe jeta e tyre ne nje menyre reciproke.
Megjithate nga nje ane perputhem me mendimin tend qe po mesove dicka ne jete eshte e mira qe ta perdoresh sa me shume te jete e mundur, por ne fund te fundit kjo nuk eshte kohe e humbur sepse edukata eshte dicka e percmuar ne jete.

----------


## Zemrushja

Anglisht, Italisht, shqip....  :ngerdheshje: 

aktualisht po mesoj spanjishten..se me ka rene ne dere te punes nje spanjolle  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ooooo

shqip, greqisht, anglisht,
Mos harroni e para renditet gjuha e nenes

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Deri me tani 4, them se do mesoj edhe greqisht  :ngerdheshje:  ti bej 5

----------


## Moltisanti

Anglisht , Italisht . Rrjedhshem .
Gjermanisht , dikur shume mire , sot copa copa .

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

asnjehere ne shkolle nuk u kam kushtuar vemendje gjuheve te huaja.dhe mund te them se historikisht kam qene dobet ne gjuhet e huaja.por tani jam bere mjaft pishmend dhe po mundohem ti mesoj sepse jam akoma ne kohe.

----------


## Marinela_Greqi

shqip,italisht,greqisht,anglisht

----------


## _Elena_

Shqip  Greqisht  Anglisht  dhe pak Ispanisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Borix

Shqip, Turqisht, Anglisht, Italisht, pak Kinezce ( :buzeqeshje: ), pak Deutsch, mesatarisht mire Spanjisht...

----------


## The Dardha

Une flas vetem shqip, le te mesojne te tjeret qe te komunikojne me mua.  :buzeqeshje: 

SHQIP, Italisht, Anglisht, Gjermanisht (duke mesuar)
Nga Pak Spanjisht dhe Frengjisht (ne tentative)

----------


## Arcimedes

Shqip, Italisht, Anglisht, Gjermanisht, Hollandisht dhe Frengjisht. 

Italishten e mesova kur isha ne fillim ne Itali (7 muaj) dhe shkoj cdo vit ne Itali, sepse kam njerez te familjes atje. 
Gjermanisht e mesova ne Gjermani, sepse jetova  me shume se 2 vjet atje. Tani shoh vazhdimisht programe Gjermane ketu ne Hollande. Sa te jem ne Hollande nuk e harroj kurre mendoj Gjermanishten, sepse jane dy gjuhe mjaft te ngjashme. 
Frengjishten e kam mesuar qe ne Shqiperi, sepse e kam bere me shume se 2 vjet ne shkollen Nako Spiro ne Durres, por edhe ketu ne Hollande e kam pasur ne shkolle si gjuhe te huaj. Ne bibliotek lexoj shpesh romane, apo novela ne gjuhen Franceze, qe mos ta harroj gjuhen. 

Anglishten e mesova pak e nga pak qe kur kam dalur nga Shqiperia dhe e kam mesuar edhe ne shkolle ne Gjermani dhe ne Hollande. Anglishtja eshte gjuha e dyte qe flas un tani me shume ne jeten e perditshme mbas Hollandishtes. 

Dhe gjuhen Hollandishte e flas cdo dite ketu ne vendin e mullinjve dhe te tulpeve.

----------


## Visage

Anglisht, Italisht, Greqisht, Frengjisht, Shqip dhe po mesoj Spanjisht.

I love languages.

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

SHqip ,Anglisht , Italisht  dhe pak Spanjisht :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Shqip

Shqip edhe Shqip 

LoooL Shake kjo )

Pak Anglisht & italishte [-_^]*

----------


## Visage

> *Shqip
> 
> Shqip edhe Shqip 
> 
> LoooL Shake kjo )
> 
> Pak Anglisht & italishte [-_^]*


Hahahahahahahahaah sa kam qesh.  E pe listen time, mistrec?  

hahahahahaha sa me behet qefiiiiiiiiiii   :pa dhembe:

----------


## cool_dancer

Shqip
English
Hrvatski
Italiano
Deutsche 
Turkilishen

----------

